# Online lessons



## Mavryk (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm looking for online guitar lessons. After searching last night I kept seeing this one called guitarjamz.com. Has anyone had experience with this one? I checked out a couple of his youtube videos and he seems to break down his lessons so even a monkey can pick it up. The question I have, really, is if his youtube videos are out there for the world to see, is it still worth it to pay for a membership?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

YouTube is an awesome resource. I wouldn't pay for lessons unless you want to understand all the theory and need guidance to stick to it. 

I also downloaded an app ultimate guitar and use the tab pro when learning songs. 

They also have jazz, rock, among other lessons built into the app. To top it off it has a chord chart function that is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been doing Truefire lessons for about a year now. They are really good in my opinion. You can join as a full student or just buy individual lessons.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I cant speak for a paid membership, but I like the way Marty teaches. Hes one of my go to's on youtube


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.guitarnoise.com/

Guitar Noise has good lessons.


----------



## Mavryk (Dec 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I cant speak for a paid membership, but I like the way Marty teaches. Hes one of my go to's on youtube


I agree, Scotty. I've been watching a ton of his youtube vids today. He seems like a natural teacher. I'm sure he wouldn't do it if he didn't get paid for it, but he doesn't come across as someone only in it for the cash. He enjoys it.

That brings me to a question I need to ask you guys here. I was looking at the video he had on pentatonic scales and he kept mentioning the 'root'. I don't fully understand this root thing. Seems to me it keeps changing depending on the scale it's self, but how can a rookie tell where the root is on any given scale?


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I like Marty's lessons. He really does break things down well.
He DOES do it because he likes it, too. At least that's what he tells me in his e-mail newsletter. 

Some of his beginner lessons are brutally slow if you've got any experience at all. 
But if you're just starting out, they're perfect. They really take you from point A and through every little step to the goal of the lesson.

As for your question, the root is the note of the key in which you are playing.

Playing in the key of A? Then A is your root.
Some refer to it as the tonic. It's the same thing, different term.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

In the scale of A, the note A would be referred to as the Tonic or first degree of the scale. The Root is the reference note of a chord. A chord is said to be in root-position when the reference note is in the bass.


----------



## M3TAL (Jan 1, 2014)

I would recommend watching free lessons on YouTube. You can learn how to play chords, how to play songs, how to read tabs and so much more.


----------

